# Sore paws from running



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

After a dreadful winter, my marathon season, and a month where I mostly rode my bike instead of ran, Kobi is getting back into running. I've always been able to take his running ability for granted, since he can go so far and so fast, but it seems we're having trouble now.

Last Tuesday we did a workout of about 9 miles, no problem. Then on Thursday we did another, this time 11 miles. Neither the distance nor the pace were anything out of the ordinary for him, but he did lag behind a bit on last Thursday's run. Then, later that day at lunch, I noticed he was walking funny. I checked his paws, and sure enough, he had raw/red spots on the inside.

I gave him a break from any strenuous exercise since last Thursday, then this morning we went for an easy 8 miler. He did not show any discomfort and was ahead of me the whole time (like he normally is). I did check his paws afterward, and they were a bit red and raw again.

I know that the distance is not more than he can do, it's not hot (70s max, I start my runs before 5 AM and end before 6 AM), and the pace isn't a problem. My guess is that his paws are soft from not exercising as much over the winter? Usually if he's not running with me, he's not getting much exercise. All of our runs are on asphalt, but they always have been in the past too.

Is there something else I am missing, or should he just be given more time to adjust to the distances? Is there anything I should try to help his paws heal?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I would ease Kobi back into the mileage, it looks like his paws need some time to toughen up to tackle the road again after the time off. Don't run him off road until his paws are fully healed. If possible, try running him on trails to start him out ... he may be able to handle it easier in the beginning. 

You may try putting some Mushers Secret on his paws for a while to form a protective barrier. Not sure about its use on injured paws though. I use it on Laika when her pads are getting rough, or when it's been really cold.

Kobi will get there, just needs to ease back into it


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is just going to have to slowly toughen up his pads again.
After he heals, I would only do unpaved running (checking his feet during the run) with him to toughen up the pads before going back to anything paved. While mushers secret was first made for snow, its been proven to help on other surfaces. 

I have one dog that has just been cleared by the vet to come off house arrest. She had surgery on a toe, and the stiches were connected to the edge of the pad. The vet said to start with short runs, and check her foot multiple times. Coating with Mushers secret would help form a protective barrier.


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Diddo on the Musher's Secret. We swear by the stuff and purchase it $25/lb on Amazon, a pound lasts about 6 months.

When Piros sliced his paw open on a wire suspended a little off the ground (ostensibly to protect a plant at a city park), Musher's Secret helped protect it until it had healed -- it's part of our doggie medical kit.

Definitely helps protect from "ground burn" when running on sidewalks/streets/rocky terrain. We cover a lot of asphalt on the bike. It did help protect his paws as they toughened up when we first started to run with him after he turned a year old.

Just really great stuff all-around!

Cheers,
-MrA


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We carry Musher's Secret on our runs. If going more than 10 miles we re apply half way along the run. Helps our boys a lot! We did a 20 miler a few months ago and we re applied twice.


----------

